# Today has finally arrived, asking for prayers



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2013)

It seems like it has taken forever for this day to arrive and now that it is here so many things have been added to add to the nerves.

My grandson Blake is having his open heart surgery today, and it is in Boston.

He is 3 years old and we have always known this day would come. The last several months have been difficult for him but he is such a trooper.

They arrived in Boston yesterday and I have spoken with them, they are safe.

Usually I have no problems talking, typing, but I already see that this is all over the place, sorry.

Asking for prayers for Blake, my family, his twin sister and the doctors who will be doing the 8-12 hour surgery. It is going to be a long road to recovery and prayers is about all I can do right now.

Thank you all so very much for thinking of my grandson.

View attachment 12545


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 16, 2013)

Sending prayers your way, and theirs. He is getting so big, I remember you posting pictures when they were itty bitty. Keep us posted please.


----------



## REO (Apr 16, 2013)

Sending prayers for Blake and HUGS to you!!!


----------



## Debby - LB (Apr 16, 2013)

Prayers going up for your little one Carolyn.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 16, 2013)

Adding my prayers for Blake, the Doctors and the family. ((((HUGS))))


----------



## bonloubri (Apr 16, 2013)

Thinking of you all.


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 16, 2013)

Thinking of you and your beautiful family today. May Blake be protected and kept safe during his surgery.


----------



## susanne (Apr 16, 2013)

You will all be in our thoughts and enfolded in this forum's united strength. We already know that your grandbabies are fighters! Take care.

susanne


----------



## bcody (Apr 16, 2013)

Sending prayers.


----------



## little lady (Apr 16, 2013)

My thoughts an prayers are headed his way. Please keep us updated.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 16, 2013)

After 13 plus hours Blake is in recovery. We have all had a long day. I can't begin to thank all of you for your prayers, I so appreciate it.

They did many repairs to Blakes heart, and a few of them twice. His heart is still trying to figure it all out so they had to add an external pace maker until it does. Our hope is it is only temporary, but it will be several weeks before we know for sure. His chest remains open in case of any more needed repairs or bleeding. The next 24 hours very critical for him and will remain in ICU for about 2 weeks.

Thank you so much for giving my family your time today. I don't mind asking that you continue to keep our Blakey in your prayers. I will update as I have more.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 17, 2013)

I will be praying for little Blake's continued recovery. Our God is an awesome God! Blake looks like a brave little fellow. I know his sissy is anxious to have him playing with her again. They are so sweet!


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 17, 2013)

Will continue to hold your beautiful grandson Blake, in my thoughts. May he be protected and his heart given the strength it needs. Blessings to you and your beautiful family. Holding you all in healing light.


----------



## Bluebell (Apr 17, 2013)

Praying for a speedy recovery and strength for your family members.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 17, 2013)

sending prayers for a speedy recovery for your little Blake and prayers for you and your family in such scary times


----------



## Lil Eowyn (Apr 18, 2013)

Prayers for Blake, friends, family, and the doctor. I hope all goes well!


----------



## Riverrose28 (Apr 18, 2013)

Sending prayers for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 18, 2013)

Thank you all for your continued prayers. Blake is still under sedation, but it appears the repairs to his heart are holding. Today they plan to close his chest as the swelling has gone done, that is a big step forward!! He is still on a respirator and pace maker. Both he will be weaned off of as he grows stronger, no real time frame it will depend on him. The best positive news, he has color in his toes!!! Something he has never really had before. Many ICU days to come, many critical steps, but so far this little boy has faught hard!! So very proud of him and his parents!

Thank you again, you are so appreciated!


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 18, 2013)

What great news! May he continue to be held under a healing light.


----------



## SampleMM (Apr 18, 2013)

Prayers and ((((hugs)))).


----------



## Marty (Apr 18, 2013)

Get well soon little Blake!

Keeping your entire family in my thougts. I can only imagine what a trying time this is for you all. He'll be home and on the mend before you know it!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 18, 2013)

A lot has gone on today! Blake was taken back in and his chest is now closed, this means they believe all of the repairs took!! He is on a cooling blanket to keep down his temp and blood pressure. His heart is showing signs of keeping rhythm with out the pacemaker. The left side of his heart is showing signs of doing its share of work, something it has never done before, that side is where most of the reconstruction took place, how amazing is medicine these days?? He is still sedated BUT tomorrow, 3 days early, they are going to wake him up just for a little bit and see what his new heart does when he gets over excited! His parents are excited to see him awake! Julie spent the morning at med check with a severe ear infection, but with meds is feeling better. Julie and Tom would like to thank everyone for the prayers, they are for sure working!! Doctors said they have never tried to wake a kid at day 3, but Blake is showing signs he is ready and they are going to give it a try and see what this new heart can do! So tomorrow he gets to be a wake some and will also start weaning him from the respirator. Big day!!

They are in Boston, and although there is still fear there, my daughter says they feel very safe!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 19, 2013)

That is great news! Sending prayers your way for a speedy recovery! That is one amazing little boy.


----------



## susanne (Apr 19, 2013)

This is such exciting, happy news! I can picture those pink toes as if they were right in front of me. Will his twin sister be able to visit him soon?


----------



## little lady (Apr 19, 2013)

Continued thoughts and prayers and thank you for the updates. What an amazing lil fighter he is.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 20, 2013)

With Blake at Boston Childrens Hospital, finding the 2nd bomber in Boston has taken much stress away from our family. Our prayers still go out to all the families affected.

They slowly took away some of his meds yesterday so he could partially wake up, his heart had other ideas. So they will try again today. It was nothing major but enough of a concern they made the decision to give him more time. Machines continue to do most of the work so he had a quiet rest of the day.

Your prayers are so appreciated, thank you so very much!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 20, 2013)

I have not checked in here for months - but so glad I logged on today to see that Blake is making strides! He is strong and I know he will continue to improve. We will be praying for him!

Pink is a wonderful color after seeing them be "blue" for three years! I remember that day well. I didn't even realize how "blue" my daughter was until she was pink!

Praying for Blake and the rest of the family!

Barbara


----------



## Frankie (Apr 21, 2013)

It was a long day for our little guy! They let him wake up some, he did open his eyes but kept grabbing his chest so they sedated him again. They had planned to do that anyway as to put him back on the cooling blanket to better control his temperature. But while he was awake some it allowed them to do needed tests on his heart. They took one of the ports out as his body is holding fluid, so they took away IV fluids, (one of them) and put a feeding tube in. He is also on diuretics for the fluid build up. They also took out one of the two drainage tubes. It all sounds rather simple but for him it was a lot going on to his body. The tests are showing that is heart is not keeping pace, he has an external pace maker and they are going to give him until Monday for his heart to correct on it's own, if it doesn't, he will have to have a pacemaker. We are so appreciative of all the people who continue to think of our Blakey!! Thank you so much for the prayers, and allowing me to update/vent. Next few days very critical as the weaning process begins.


----------



## little lady (Apr 21, 2013)

Thoughts of strength for you and yours during these next few critical days.


----------



## AnnaC (Apr 22, 2013)

Prayers continuing for little Blake and his family. Thank you for keeping us updated.


----------



## Carolyn R (Apr 22, 2013)

Still sending tons of thoughts and prayers your way. Hoping to hear positive updates soon.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 25, 2013)

Blake went back into surgery on Tuesday, had to have a pacemaker put in. It was't what we had hoped for, but it will help him get better and that is what we want. Yesterday our little superman was up and in a chair!! They took out the other chest tube, took out the feeding tube, took out another IV, so now he thinks he is mobile!! lol He is having milk shakes and smoothies for now, his tummy doesn't like much else, mainly due to meds. He does have some fluid on his lungs and have added diuretics to help with that, he also has ran a low grade fever, most likely just form the surgery on Tuesday. He has some discomfort in his chest from both surgeries and the inserting and removal of tubs, but they are giving him what he can tolerate to help with that. The BEST news, tomorrow they are allowing his twin sister Riley and older brother Aidan to visit him!! They are all so very excited! It has been a long 9 days, some excitement is needed!

I can't begin to thank all of you enough for keeping Blake in your prayers!! He is on a positive run and so hoping it continues!!


----------



## little lady (Apr 25, 2013)

Fantastic news! Go Blake go.


----------



## vickie gee (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank God the siblings are getting to visit! That is sure to left their spirits and Blake's. I also thank God for the guardian angel(s) watching over little Blake.



I _believe _with all my heart that Blake is not alone in that room for one second.


----------



## CharlesFamily (Apr 25, 2013)

Sounds like Blake is making huge strides in the right direction! I know getting chest tubes out probably made him feel better. Those things are nasty! Continued prayers for Blake and I can't wait to come back and read that he's home with his family!

Hugs and Prayers,

Barbara


----------



## Reble (Apr 26, 2013)

Sorry just seen this Now..
Praying for Blake to make a full recovery and thinking of you all in your time of need..


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 26, 2013)

How wonderful that he will get to see his siblings Holding him in healing light, may he continue to improve, and get stronger day by day.


----------



## Frankie (Apr 28, 2013)

So much the last few days and all is good! Blake is out of ICU!! He is playing with toys on his bed and in a chair and big smiles!! He was able to go outside to their courtyard, enjoyed the sun and visit with his brother and sister. Tests done yesterday and a 4th chamber that many said would never work is now functioning!! Blake's entire life he has lived with an oxygen level in the 70 percent range, yesterday it was 99 percent!! Stomach issues have been resolved and he ate 3 meals yesterday! For now it is a matter of keeping an eye on the repairs and getting him some strength back.We are so very blessed and thankful for such awesome doctors, for Bostons Childrens Hospital, and the number of friends who have included Blake in their prayers! Thank you all so very much!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 28, 2013)

That is wonderful, wonderful news! Way to go Blake, and Children's Hospital! It's times like these that show how powerful one's spirit really is, and the amazement of technology and just how far makind has come.



Continued prayers coming Blake's way on his road of recovery.

P.S. Did he and his sister get a lot of birthday cards a few months back? I think mine arrived a few days late, but hopefully the singing cards made up for it.  Lol


----------



## Frankie (Apr 29, 2013)

They did get tons of cards!! Just over 100!! Thank you so much for thinking of them, it was a GREAT birthday!!

GUESS WHAT???

Our superman Blake is on his way home!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank you all so much for the prayers!!!!!!!

He still has lots of recovering to do, but they decided he could do it at home just as well!

Tests results show his heart is working very good!! He has a small valve problem they will wait and fix at a later date.

So very blessed and thankful!!!!!!!!!


----------



## little lady (Apr 29, 2013)

Hooooooooooooooooooooooooooooray!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! What a blessing.


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 29, 2013)

What wonderful wonderful news


----------



## Boss Mare (Apr 29, 2013)

Amazing!!


----------



## Frankie (Apr 29, 2013)

Thank you all so much for the prayers!!! It has taken so many people to get him here!! You are the best!!

Blake getting ready to leave, I can't believe how great he looks!!


----------



## KanoasDestiny (Apr 29, 2013)

What a cute (happy) little guy.


----------



## mickeymoto (Apr 30, 2013)

He looks fantastic. His cheeks look so pink and healthy. Keeping you and your beautiful family in my thoughts. May Blake continue to be held under a healing light.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 30, 2013)

Just now reading this post....God Bless little Blake!! He is adorable and a very brave little guy to have gone through so much!!! I will keep him in my prayers for continued healing and to stay healthy so he can run and play soon!! Also praying for you Carolyn and your family. I am sure you have been besides yourself throughout his illness. I can't begin to imagine what that would be like as a grandparent.


----------



## susanne (Apr 30, 2013)

.

Not only can he heal just fine at home, he'll probably heal much better in familiar surroundings and with his whole family.

I can't tell you how happy this makes me -- Blake is my hero!


----------



## eagles ring farm (Apr 30, 2013)

so thrilled to read this..what a prayer come true for all

hugs to all of you . It's been a stressful time without a doubt

hope you can all exhale a bit and watch him climb to a full recovery


----------



## REO (May 1, 2013)

He looks wonderful! I'm SOOOO happy for him, and all of his loving family!


----------



## Frankie (May 2, 2013)

Thank you all so much!! He continues to improve, maybe more as he sleeps in his own bed and his twin bugs him to death!!! Blake has never had this much oxygen before and he feels good, can play so much longer, you'd think he was given sugar all day to eat. They are all happy to be together under one roof again, especially the kids.

We are truly very blessed!


----------



## Frankie (May 14, 2013)

Blake is settled in at home, enjoying his brother and sister, and they trying to forgive mom and dad for being away for weeks. Blake is feeling better, he will tell you they fixed his heart and now he can play. He still gets tired, but is gaining strength every day!! He was able to visit his pre-school and his friends there and that made for a happy boy. His first check up was good and very encouraging. We are beyond thankful for all the prayers and for those who thought of our family during this time. Thank you so much!!


----------



## little lady (May 14, 2013)

What a wonderful update!!!!


----------



## mickeymoto (May 14, 2013)

What an incredible update


----------



## Boss Mare (May 14, 2013)

Yay!!


----------



## CharlesFamily (May 18, 2013)

So happy to hear this! I couldn't believe what a different child my Maddy was after her third surgery. And she was SO pink! She went from oxygent sats of 79% before surgery to 96-100% after! She is now almost 8 years post her last surgery (Fontan) and still has sats in the normal range. It is awesome!

Blake's going to be able to keep up with his brother and sister now for sure!

Hugs,

Barbara


----------



## minih (May 20, 2013)

Carolyn I just saw this thread, I don't get on LB as often as I used to, and reading it is a roller coaster I can only imagine what you went thru! So very glad everything is going well and he is on the mend.


----------



## Tab (Jun 19, 2013)

Any Blake updates?


----------

